# The Stink - A Halloween Short



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just finished a brand NEW short horror film for this Halloween!!!

Enjoy! >


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice. Love the ending.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> Very nice. Love the ending.


Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, not only did I just about have a coronary, I scared Spooky1 as well


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I was expecting a cat to jump on her! LOL, that was FANTASTIC!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

MapThePlanet said:


> I was expecting a cat to jump on her! LOL, that was FANTASTIC!


Hehe, glad you liked it!!  I'm thinking of doing more shorts like this - short, simple and scary.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I did, Keep them coming


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

When I screamed I scared the whole family. My seven year-old is now staring at me like I'm nuts.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah thanks ME24. The stink came from soiling my shorts after seeing that ending. Kind of knew that was going to happen yet, poof! The stink appeared. Thank you once again. Good stuff! Nice job. I must go and take a shower now.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

QueenRuby2002 said:


> When I screamed I scared the whole family. My seven year-old is now staring at me like I'm nuts.


Awesome! :devil:


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That was great! Good suspense. Good scare at the end.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

goneferal said:


> That was great! Good suspense. Good scare at the end.


Thanks! Glad I managed to scare you


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I screamed and made the dogs bark. Good going.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

scareme said:


> I screamed and made the dogs bark. Good going.


I love that so many people are getting scared and, in the process, scaring other people


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thinking about remaking "Toilet" and creating a sort of "bathroom of horror" trilogy. Gonna work with some great CG artists too.


----------

